

Marketing in the Recommendation Age - kungfudoi
http://www.entrepreneur.com/marketing/marketingideas/article193516.html

======
dshah
Forget that new-age, mumbo-jumbo.

Behold the Power of Interruption Marketing:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JP21sFu_hwY>

------
simianstyle
word of mouth > everything else

